# Mail drop errore non giustificato

## youvnor

Durante natale ho cambiato il mailserver aziendale e ho installato, sempre su gentoo, un qmail+vpopmail+maildrop+dovecot.

il server funzionava perfettamente e non dava nessun errore così ho migrato la posta.

Venerdì notte abbiamo avuto una momentanea interruzione della corrente.

il server è ripartito e sembrava tutto ok ma invece nel log di qmail ho il seguente messaggio:

 *Quote:*   

> deferral: maildrop:_Cannot_have_world/group_permissions_on_the_filter_file_-_for_your_own_good.

 

ovviamente non è cambiato nessun permesso e andando a controllaro il file filtro (/etc/maildroprc) il permesso è 600.

Qualche idea ?

----------

## Apetrini

Come sono i permessi(mode, utente,gruppo) di /usr/bin/maildrop?  e di /etc/maildroprc ?

Immagino che avrai provato a restartare il server e fatto un fsck per sicurezza...

----------

